# Strikeforce: HENDO VS SOBRAL in DEC



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Strikeforce: Henderson vs. Babalu
Date: Dec 04, 2010
Location: St. Louis, Missouri
Venue: Scottrade Center
Broadcast: Showtime












> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Dan Henderson vs. Renato "Babalu" Sobral
> * Paul Daley vs. Scott Smith
> ...




*HENDO VS BABALU IN DECEMBER; WALKER RETURNS​*









> Renato “Babalu” Sobral asked for it and he’s going to get it... a fight with UFC and Pride veteran Dan Henderson that is.
> 
> MMAWeekly.com confirmed with multiple sources that the bout will take place on Dec. 4 when the promotion returns to the Scottrade Center in St. Louis, Mo. MMAJunkie.com first reported the bout.
> 
> ...


Sweet, I was hoping Dan fought before the end of the year but I'm guessing he'll be fighting at 205 for this fight. 

WAR HENDO!!!


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> *HENDO VS BABALU IN DECEMBER; WALKER RETURNS​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Praise the lord. War Hendo.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I was just about to post this.  Nice to see Hendo and Herschel back in the cage.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I, too, was hoping they'd go this route. Good stuff. Intriguing fight.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

There's also a Scott Smith welterweight fight against Paul Daley on this Strikeforce card:



> Scott Smith (17-7 MMA, 3-2 SF) just got an upgrade in opponent.
> 
> After an initial agreement to face up-and-comer Jesse Finney, Smith has now been tapped to meet recent Strikeforce acquisition Paul Daley (25-9-2 MMA, 0-0 SF) at "Strikeforce: Henderson vs. Babalu."
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

really hoping to see this one in person!


----------



## riley_nadz (Sep 22, 2010)

War Hendo!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> There's also a Scott Smith welterweight fight against Jesse Finney on this Strikeforce card:
> 
> 
> 
> Link


Not exactly a selling point. The Hendo vs Babalu fight is very interesting. Hopefully it answers questions. Can Hendo still hang with a top fighter? Can Babalu finally get a win over a major name in the sport on the big stage? Hendo is a huge name but hasn't won a fight over a ranked fighter since Pride. Babalu is that guy that always hangs around the #10-12 spot in the rankings. He has a win over Shougn that few people saw. His biggest fights on the biggest stages haven't gone his way. Either way someone is going to prove themselves worthy of the divisions elite and maybe a shot at Feiajo.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds like a good fight.
Babalu will wnat to make it a grappling match, Hendo will hunt him with his big right.
No way Babalu can win the stand-up. And wrestling wise: advantage Henderson. If he tags Bablu, game over.
I'm picking Henderson by TKO atm.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

gotta ask, is this gonna be a light heavyweight? a middle weight? a 195 catchweight? thats almost as important as this is a really sellable fight for sf.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Hendo will probably wreck his sh*t. Should be a good fight though.


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Wookie said:


> Hendo will probably wreck his sh*t again.


Sobral fought 9 fights in 7 months leading up to this fight- it was his first ever loss and it was via split decision. So... Hendo didn't exactly "wreck his sh*t" did he?


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

man its on showtime?! if theres two channels i hate its VS and Showtime. ill find some way to watch it but was hoping it would be a free card.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Syxx Paq said:


> gotta ask, is this gonna be a light heavyweight? a middle weight? a 195 catchweight? thats almost as important as this is a really sellable fight for sf.


This quote was posted a while ago on July 6th:



> "I talked to Jordan, his manager, and they said they probably want to fight at 205 instead of 185. (They) felt that the weight cut was too much, and Dan would welcome to fight Babalu again, Gegard Mousasi, for a 205-pound contender's bout."
> 
> "I don't think you'll see Dan in the 185-pound tournament."
> 
> "I think a fight between Babalu and Dan is something we might pursue in the very near future."


Source for this quote was bloodyelbow.com

So they are probably going to fight at 205 and I guess that's why Dan was not in the 185 pound tournament.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice, I hope Dan's back is in good shape.

I hope we see a woman's match or two on this card.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, when are we going to see Cyborg again?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, when are we going to see Cyborg again?


Which Cyborg


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The Champion Cyborg. I wonder if they are ever going to find any legit contenders for her besides Erin Toughill. Though I do see wrestlers Veronica Carlson and Randy Miller giving her a problem should they transition to MMA!


----------



## boxing1983 (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope the fight is at light heavyweight. Hendo I dont think can make middleweight anymore.http://www.canadianboxingtalk.com/ufc-120/


----------



## Flyingknee82 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Walker again?*

I'm all for Henderson vs. Sobral but why throw Walker into the card. It hurts me to watch such a great athlete lay n pray a MMA no name. What happens when he tries that flat footed boxing against a skilled opponent. James Toney anyone?


----------



## atm1982 (Feb 26, 2008)

I wonder if Dan's age is catching up to him in terms of cutting weight. That is, if this fight is at 205.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.strikeforce.com/events/hendersonbabalu.html


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

This is going to be an Awesome card. Henderson, Walker, Bigfoot and Daley.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Rauno said:


> This is going to be an Awesome card. Henderson, Walker, Bigfoot and Daley.


I was under the impression that Mike Kyle was fighting Roger Gracie on this card too..

I don't know how they're gonna fit all these fights on one card....


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I was under the impression that Mike Kyle was fighting Roger Gracie on this card too..
> 
> I don't know how they're gonna fit all these fights on one card....


The more the merrier.

I hope Mike Kyle goes against Feijao, hopefully setting up Mousasi-Feijao.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder how far Roger Gracie can really get in Strikeforce. If he were to win the championship then what would he do?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I wonder how far Roger Gracie can really get in Strikeforce. If he were to win the championship then what would he do?


I don't think he can. You see Roger getting past Feijao, Mousasi, King Mo, Hendo, and Babalu? 

TBH I don't see him gettin past Kyle or Abogo..


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Wouldn't it be funny if Big Foot embarrasses Valentin and then Alistair,Mousasis next fight will be against Dan or Cavalcante ether way Gegard will be Champ again.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Strikeforce: Grumpy Old Men

This is a pretty mediocre card. Hopefully Babalu and Lindland get their heads knocked off. Hands of Horseshoes is going to get another vicious beating.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

osmium said:


> Strikeforce: Grumpy Old Men
> 
> This is a pretty mediocre card. Hopefully Babalu and Lindland get their heads knocked off. Hands of Horseshoes is going to get another vicious beating.


Mediocre card ? UFC 122 is a mediocre card this card is sick.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> http://www.strikeforce.com/events/hendersonbabalu.html


according to this Paul Daley is some faceless fellow no one has ever seen before. needless to say this card is looking good. hendo at 205... its been a while hasn't it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well middleweight is Henderson's natural weightclass. He may like to fight at lightheavyweight, but he's a better fighter at middleweight of course. The only problem is that he needs to cut weight right cause we saw what happened when he didn't cut right when he faced Shields and gassed after the first period!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Mediocre card ? UFC 122 is a mediocre card this card is sick.


If you have a fetish for elderly men it is. Nothing on this card comes close to the level of relevance and skill that Okami/Marquardt brings to the table or promises to be an exciting slugfest like Sakara/Rivera. What are Hendo and Babalu even fighting for? A bid to be destroyed by Gegard.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How are everyone on the card old?:confused03:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

According to Coker, the winner of Henderson vs Babalu gets the next title shot against Feijao:



> As Dan Henderson and Renato “Babalu” Sobral get ready for their rematch as the main event of the upcoming Strikeforce: Henderson vs. Babalu II show in December, the promotion has thrown a little bonus on board. The winner will get a shot at Rafael “Feijao” Cavalcante’s light heavyweight championship.
> 
> Strikeforce CEO Scott Coker confirmed the news when appearing on MMAWeekly Radio Monday night.
> 
> ...


Link

and they announced Walker's opponent:



> Former football great Herschel Walker's second foray into mixed martial arts is now booked.
> 
> Walker (1-0 MMA, 1-0 SF), who was previously announced as a featured fighter on Strikeforce's Dec. 4 "Henderson vs. Babalu" card will face one-time WEC veteran Scott Carson (4-1 MMA, 0-0 SF).
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I saw a commercial earlier that said that Walker is going to fight Bigfoot. However I looked at other sources and they said that is not happening. Just the same what do people think about this possible match-up?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I saw a commercial earlier that said that Walker is going to fight Bigfoot. However I looked at other sources and they said that is not happening. Just the same what do people think about this possible match-up?


Bigfoot would beat Walker to death.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Bigfoot would beat Walker to death.


I agree. Bigfoot would beat Walker wherever the fight took place. Bigfoot is starting to make a name for himself and Walker is a newbie to the sport. I wouldn't expect Walker to be at Bigfoot's level just yet either.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I agree. Bigfoot would beat Walker wherever the fight took place. Bigfoot is starting to make a name for himself and Walker is a newbie to the sport. I wouldn't expect Walker to be at Bigfoot's level just yet either.


I think he'd finish Walker in the first 2 minutes of the fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I think he'd finish Walker in the first 2 minutes of the fight.


Agreed. I am actually hoping to see Bigfoot get a big fight soon.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he lost his last big match against Werdum. Then again he beat Arlovski if you would call that a big match. He definately has potential and will probably get his big breat, especially with the growing heavyweight division!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Talk about splitting up your coaches two different guys in two main events on the same night, Babalu in Strikeforce and Pokrajac in TUF Finale:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah, that is a tough one. I would imagine that Babalu's main trainers will be with him though.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well he lost his last big match against Werdum. Then again he beat Arlovski if you would call that a big match. He definately has potential and will probably get his big breat, especially with the growing heavyweight division!


Arlovski was a big name to beat but not a big win anymore. He did outbox him though, which is a pretty big thing.

The future's looking bright for him.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

He definitely has some talent and I look forward to him stepping up again.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I don't know what fighting Mike Kyle is going to do for him in the eyes of everyone. This will just be a second win for him if nothing else. Even though his original opponent didn't really have too much credibility!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't wait for Dan to put a beating on Sobral, even though Sobral use to be one of my favorite fighters.

I'll have to rock my old sobral avtar once I get home today. lol


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This card is pretty freakin stacked..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

As stacked as a Strikeforce card can be. I think this is a good way for Strikeforce to go out for the new year. Hopefully the new year will bring some new fights cards for Strikeforce!:thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> As stacked as a Strikeforce card can be.


I disagree... they have cards with multiple title fights....

But yeah this is another stacked card..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm really digging the play by play sites right now :thumbsup: UFC and Strikeforce at the same time, twice the reloading but twice the action.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it should all be pretty interesting. As I've said before it's unfortunate that I don't have Showtime or I'd be watching Strikeforce. Right now I'm watching TUF Finale!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

That was an awesome show. 

Three KOs in a row... great event.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

F Yeah.

Some great finishes this event. Haven't seen Big Foot Fight yet, looking forward to it.

Shame Babalu got KO'd again, I was hoping he'd pull off the victory but not surprised.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow, What an awesome night of fights for strike force. Semtex baby! boom!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it's unfortunate that I couldn't see them live. At least I got to see a replay of the Daley fight. That was a good knockout!:thumbsup:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It was obvious that was going to happen though they booked the card to get those KOs. Two old guys with no chin fighting power punchers and a can who does nothing but throw haymakers against a legitimately skilled striker. They were great to see but I knew they were going to happen and the fights don't mean anything. Daley knocking out a 10 year old in the street means as much for his standing at 170 as KOing Smith.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Just as I predicted Hendo wrecked Sobral.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I knew that Henderson wasn't completely done. He had a bad weightcut and a bad fight agaisnt Shields. Maybe age has made it so that he should just stay at lightheavyweight instead of cutting weight where he has conditioning problems!:thumbsup:


----------

